# Question: Risks of Sublimating Mugs in Kitchen Oven



## Concerned

Hi everyone,

Totally new here ---apologies if this is the wrong place to post, if it's already been answered, or if this is just a naive question.

A family member recently started sublimating mugs in our kitchen oven. However, after doing some reading on this and other forums, we've seen people saying that this can pose health risks, so he's decided to look into getting a separate convection oven for sublimation jobs.

A couple of questions

Does anyone have more specific information on the health risks that can occur if you sublimate mugs in the same oven that is used for cooking food? How does this affect the food and what are the risks? We've seen a lot of posts stating that this is a bad idea, but we're having trouble finding more specific information... was curious if anyone has some info or links on this topic.

Also, unfortunately, a few dozen mugs have already been sublimated in our oven. The amount of ink used in the design is pretty low, and the ink is wrapped during the sublimation, so I don't know if these might lessen the risk. Any thoughts on our risk level? Any major cause for concern (especially if we stop right now and switch to a separate oven)?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice on this topic.


----------



## Emilio2000

I have printed a lot of mugs in my kitchen oven. Never a problem. I doubt that any of the sublimated ink is dispersed into the air. It is tightly contained within the mug wrap and sublimates directly into the mug itself. Later, my wife has baked delicious goodies in that same oven. We've been doing this for years, and we are still both OK. 

If anything, I would be more concerned with someone using the printed mug in their microwave oven later (without any protective wrap). That's when the ink gradually gets dispersed into the air and the design gradually fades away. I normally tell my customers that the sublimated mugs shouldn't be used in a microwave. 

But, on the other hand, I must admit that I have microwaved my coffee and/or tea in such sublimated mugs myself. So, I guess I must have breathed in at least trace amounts of the sublimation ink. Still, the amount is very small to negligible. So, the ink hasn't yet worked havoc on my nervous system. I am not totally deranged!!!!


----------



## NoXid

I've seen people say this was a bad idea ... and on general principal it is probably to be avoided. But I think the real health concern (if there need be any at all), is what goes into the air (if anything). Wherever one is doing this, it is probably best to have active ventilation, else one _is_ breathing whatever is released, and your lungs are actually a faster path to the bloodstream than the digestive tract.

See this thread for opinions:

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t756418.html


----------



## webtrekker

A dedicated halogen oven can be bought for a minimal amount (£30 - £60 in the UK) so is it really worth taking the chance in your kitchen oven?

I get amazing results from my benchtop halogen oven. I can 'cook' up to 4 mugs at a time reliably.


----------



## skdave

Not an issue. Bake away.


----------



## TABOB

Not a major concern. Burned food produces very toxic compounds to begin with. I would avoid it though, as a precaution.


----------



## webtrekker

I'd be more concerned about contaminants from the food floating around the oven and spoiling my prints than the opposite way around.


----------



## elliott2

I may be way off on this but I would think if the ink outgassing would be a health concern it would be a bigger problem doing tee shirts on a flat press, larger area of printed ink and the operator is standing close to the press during the process. Personally I would want to perform sublimation in a dedicated oven for the sublimation process and food in the oven in the kitchen where cookies are made. I would be more concerned with left over stuff in the kitchen oven contaminating the sublimation equipment, forms, clamps, covers, etc.


----------



## irishmom44

I have tried to do research. I found some places that say it's not toxic and eco-friendly. Some say it's toxic, but they won't explain it further. So here is what my experience has found over the last many years of using sublimation. Yes, it produces fumes in the air that stink (as any crafter or builder knows). You need to wear proper protection. Even if you are painting a house, the fumes can be harmful. Make sure you have a well-ventilated room. We have grown in orders, so we put a full oven in the garage and open the garage doors when cooking tumblers. We get 20 in the oven at one time. But when we started, we used our kitchen oven, and when done, we would clean the oven. We still cooked in the oven. We have had no medical issues and no side effects from using the oven. We found that the 2 conventional ovens we used or the heat press I used did not give us as good of a result on the tumblers as the oven did. This is in no way me saying to use your oven. It is a choice you have to make. I am only giving my experience with it. I feel breathing in the fumes is more dangerous, so wear protection.


----------



## irishmom44

questoin... if it is not safe, then why is it ok to put it in your mouth to drink hot coffee ...


----------



## TABOB

irishmom44 said:


> questoin... if it is not safe, then why is it ok to put it in your mouth to drink hot coffee ...


a) The temperature of a hot cup of coffee is a lot less than 200C.
b) it's just one cup... not 100.
c) there is no heating element to burn the fumes and produce ash which then can stick to the food.


----------



## into the T

Simply contact your ink supplier and ask for the msds's on the inks you use.

Here is an example for red. You will see this:


> Respiratory protection is not needed for normal use.


but why not have an exhaust fan on/windows/garage door open?
For household ovens, ensure it is an exterior vented fan and not a filter-only fan with no exhaust.
For a countertop halogen toaster oven, place it on the stovetop with the fan on.

Peace of mind is important as well.

Do not sublimate your cheeseburgers before consuming them.


----------

